# David Mellor's Audio Masterclass - Opinions?



## MaxS (Oct 11, 2010)

I was searching around on the Google for some training resources, and I happened to come across this:

The Audio Masterclass Music Production and Sound Engineering Online Course

It seems _quite_ thorough, including instruction, self-assessment, and a 12-volume media library with a myriad of acoustic sample files for comparison. Has anyone enrolled/purchased this set? Is it as comprehensive and worthwhile as it claims? I'm seriously considering purchasing the set, however I would like to know if there are any other opinions before spending the $477.

Also, are there any other resources in this format for other areas of production (i.e., lighting, scenic, etc.)? It would be incredible to have a huge library of instructional resources in this kind of format.


----------



## museav (Oct 11, 2010)

I am not familiar with that particular resource but looking at the online information it seems directed at studios and primarily focused on studio oriented equipment. The idea of listening to what sounds good or bad and learning what may be the cause or solution is a very good one but there are many aspects related to live sound reinforcement that often don't get properly addressed or even covered at all in recording oriented books and courses, including not being mentioned in the content of this course. So it may depend upon what you goal is. I will note that any educational resource that refers to "soundproofing" rather than sound isolation may not be the best source of information on the topic.


----------



## dvsDave (Oct 11, 2010)

I've had the good fortune to work with some great guys over the years, some who are excellent at live sound reinforcement and some who are excellent in the studio.

I've found, personally, that getting into the nitty-gritty of the art of mixing in the studio can really help when I'm behind the FOH console. Especially when I am mixing vocals for backup singers, I find that my training in the studio really helps me as I dial in their mix. Listening to the band's requests on how they like their sound and being able to execute their vision is definitely an art as much as it is a science.


----------



## museav (Oct 11, 2010)

dvsDave said:


> I've had the good fortune to work with some great guys over the years, some who are excellent at live sound reinforcement and some who are excellent in the studio.
> 
> I've found, personally, that getting into the nitty-gritty of the art of mixing in the studio can really help when I'm behind the FOH console. Especially when I am mixing vocals for backup singers, I find that my training in the studio really helps me as I dial in their mix. Listening to the band's requests on how they like their sound and being able to execute their vision is definitely an art as much as it is a science.


Agreed and I should probably clarify that I was not suggesting that a studio background is not a potentially valuable asset for live sound mixing, however one must also recognize that many issues are specific to each application. For example, how you might mic the same performers in the studio and on stage may be quite different in both the techniques and equipment used. In fact, the referenced resource addresses this nicely on their web site, How similar is live sound equipment to recording equipment?. What is not clear is how well those differences or the live sound aspects are addressed in the course content as the descriptions see to address solely recording applications and a course that has one module to cover all analog and digital audio basics along with acoustics but separate modules for compression and microphone preamps seems to further reflect that focus.

I've encountered too many people conversant in the studio that when put into live sound situations try to correct acoustical, system setup and device interaction issues, factors with which they are not familiar, via tools with which they are familiar such as effects and processing even if those are inefficient or ineffective approaches. I'm sure there are also examples in the opposite direction. There are also too many training resources from studio 'experts' that reflect basic misunderstandings of live sound and acoustics, there is one particular studio expert who while perhaps very qualified to write about studio sound has also written multiple books for live sound operators that are filled with misconceptions and misinformation on many live application, installed system and acoustics related topics.


----------

